# Como activar una carga DEspues de seis segundos con el 556



## naia (Oct 9, 2008)

quiero activar una carga despues de seis segundos, me dijeron que utilize un 556, pero la verdad que ni el 555 nunca lo utilize, si alguien sabe como debo conectar el 556, o me podria dar una mejor idea, seria espectacular
=)
me imajino que el tiempo se calcula igual que el 555, asi que esa parte la pueden obviar
jaja
muchas gracias desde ya
=)
ahh no importa cuanto tiempo quede activa la salida.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 9, 2008)

Media obvia tu pregunta! por que no usas el 555 para atacar la base de un transistor y excitar un rele que te conecte tu carga?


----------



## naia (Oct 9, 2008)

el tema es que me mantiene la carga activa duarante seis segundos, lo que quiero es que me active despues de seis segundos..


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 9, 2008)

Y usa un rele que tenga un contacto "normal abierto"....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2008)

hola fernando y otros, sabrian decirme si el 558 que lo mencionaron en otro post se consigue ?
busque en elemon y en electrocomponentes y nada.
el 555 si , es comun y sale menos de 0,2 U$ pero el 558 nada.
no se si el 556 habra, no lo busque .

saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola , justo habia publicado este tema de secuenciadores en mi blog hoy , bueno , el 556 trae 2 en una pastilla y el 558 trae 4 timers 555 en un solo chip justo para facilitar los secuenciadores , pero si no los consigues puedes facilmente hacer el circuito con varios 555 individuales , voy a copiar lo que publique en mi blog y como no se puede linkear la imagen voy a subirla como archivo adjunto ,voy a copiar la explicación



Es posible manejar una cadena de tiempos usando el timer 555 en su versión individual , o el 556 que trae dos 555 en una sola cápsula o tambien el 558 que trae 4 en el mismo chip , en el circuito mostrado arriba vamos a dar un delay time , es decir un circuito que active un controlador un tiempo despues de haber sido disparado por medio de la pata 2 , si bien el disparo en este esquema es manual bien puede ser hecho por una barrera de luz o algun tipo de actuador como detector de sonido o de presencia , etc .
Como vemos tenemos 2 monostables independientes , se ha considerado en cada uno , un potenciometro de 1 M para ajustar el tiempo que uno desee , el funcionamiento es sencillo , una vez disparado el primer timer (delay) pasa a ON el tiempo que se ha programado , el led en su salida respectiva indicará su funcionamiento , pero esta salida está al aire para controlar algún dispositivo , terminado este primer tiempo , al caer la salida a tierra es derivada por el circuito R-C de acople al segundo timer y este se activa recien por el tiempo que hayamos programado , la salida en la pata 3 de este segundo timer es la que usaremos para la tarea especificada.
El interruptor de reset que va a ambas patas 4 inhabilita el proceso en el momento en que nosotros deseamos.


----------



## chelos (Oct 11, 2008)

hola Jorge Flores Vergaray, te hago una consulta, que sucede si "Start" se presiona por más de 6 segundos?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola
Simplemente que al estar en baja la pata 2 el timer se vá a alta todo el tiempo que esta se vaya a tierra simplemente seria un interuptor , como no baja a tierra en ese tiempo el timer 2 estaria inhabilitado y recien se dispararia al regresar la pata 2 a alta.Buena pregunta porque los disparadores del timer 555 siempre deben ser pulsadores a resorte, solo necesitamos un pulso pequeño de bajada para iniciar la carga del condensador y de alli calcular el tiempo usando T = 1.1 RC en segundos.
Vi el mensaje de casualidad , a veces cambian tan rapido q no sabemos si nos han hecho comentarios , si no hay respuestas es recomendable mandar mensajes al correo


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Para entender la función de la pata 2 como disparador del monostable es necesario observar el diagrama de bloques , lo que ocurre al bajar a cero esta entrada es conmutar al FF interno a un "1" logico que se manifiesta en la salida 3 , pero ademas activa un transistor el cual al tener al condensador de tiempo entre colector y tierra hace que este se descargue a 0 voltios , alli comienza a contarse el tiempo de monostable si el pulso es de muy corta duración ,cuando luego de un tiempo su voltaje aumenta llega a  conmutar el estado de los comparadores , reseteando el FF , lo que ocurriria mas detalladamente es q si no se sube a alta el switch conectado a la pata 2 tendremos una salida en alta en la pata 3 y recien al soltarlo liberaremos el condensador de su conexion a tierra y recien alli se iniciaria el tiempo programado , es decir solo  despues de la liberación de la pata 2 de tierra a alta comenzaria la carga del condensador y bajaria recien en 6 segundos para disparar al siguiente timer


----------



## magl (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo he usado un 556 para hacer ese mismo temporizador: http://hiviz.com/tools/triggers/triggers4.htm
Después de estar un tiempo activa la salida 1,  se activa la salida 2 del chip.
Sin embargo no entiendo algo. Me ocurre, usando el circuito de la imagen, que,  si antes de terminar el tiempo de estar activa la salida1 (o sea, que el condensador 1 todavía se está cargando), hay una nueva señal que lleva la entrada 1 a masa, entonces se activa el inicio de la salida 2. ¿es esto normal?¿como podría evitar que entre una nueva señal mientras dure el temporizador 1?







(Nota: ¿es verdad que no se puede poner link de imágenes?)


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Es una forma inusual de disparar el 555 per yo lo he usado para hacer una alarma de carro , la entrada input colocada al interruptor de luces interiores de auto en el lado del chofer,cuando la puerta esta cerrada y el resorte apretado el terminal esta al aire y el condensador se ha descargado a travez de la resistencia de 1 M la entrada del disparador 6 está alta a travez de la resistencia de 22k ,al conectar el input a tierra el condensador que ha estado descargado encuentra tierra e inicia su carga desde 0 voltios con lo que se consigue un pulso negativo como la constante RC es muy pequeña debido al valor de este condensador el condensador se carga rapidamente y aunque la entrada siga a tierra se ha producido el pulso negativo de disparo , tambien tenia esos problemas de falsos disparos y observandolo en el osciloscopio encontré que se producian tambien unos rebotes positivos que hacia falsos diaparos ,creo que deberias probar con poner condensadores de 0.01 uF en los puntos cercanos a los tiristores para llevar los ruidos  a tierra ,tambie algo que hicimos fué poner un diodo en reversa en paralelo con el condensador de disparo es decir con el anodo apuntando a tierra con lo cual se podrian evitar estos pulsos parasitos , tendrias q experimentar o en todo caso buscar otro circuito para el disparo , aunque este es muy bueno en el sentido que no se necesita de un pulsado , se cierra el contacto y aunque no se vuelva a liberar de cero se obtiene el disparo del monostable.


----------



## magl (Oct 13, 2008)

Varias preguntas, sobre el circuito del chip 556:

 - No se si esto es posible o no, pero ¿Podría enviar una señal negativa al reset del 2º timer durante los 6 segundos del temporizador del 1º timer,  para evitar esos "falsos positivos"?

 - ¿Que función tiene la resistencia y el condensador puestos en paralelo en la entrada del 1º timer?

 - ¿Se podría simplificar este circuito, con el mismo 556, para que haga lo mismo?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 13, 2008)

Tratando de contestar:

No es necesario enviar una señal negativa al terminal 4 del 555 bastaria con  ponerlo a tierra e inhabilitarlo durante ese tiempo exacto pero el circuito perderia sentido porque de donde se tomaria la señal de control seria del primer monostable , tendria que averiguarse si los pulsos positivos q disparan nuevamente vienen de algun ruido externo como una fuente mal filtrada o ruido electrico , tambien hay que considerar que el 555 fué dieñado para no ser re disparable, sin embargo se puede actuar sobre el control de reset y redisparar, es decir comenzar de nuevo. Hay monostables  redisparable como el 74122 o 74123 que se configuran de forma similar pero con menos componentes.
Con "no redisparable" se refiere a que una vez iniciado el ciclo regulado por el circuito RC cualquier variación de voltaje en 2 es despreciada ,hasta un pulso fantasma. Pero una vez que este finaliza (si se ha colocado la pata reset es decir a positivo como se suele hacer para resetear el circuito) si continúa habiendo tensión inferior a 1/3 Vcc en 2 es decir en la entrada de disparo se inicia un nuevo ciclo.
De hecho en este tipo de circuitos se presentan los falsos disparon , se debn poner  consensadores de filtro de transitorios de unos 0.001 uF antes y despues del integrado ,tambien como escribí antes un diodo en reversa entre el condensador que está en paralelo con la resistencia de  1 M con el fin de desviar el pulso positivo si lo hubiera al redisparar.

La resistencia y condensador en paralelo puesto en la entrada 2 del primer timer tienen como mision crear un pulso corto de bajada de Vcc a tierra para que se dispare el timer , esto se hace cuando no es posible poner un pulsador manual o no se esta seguro de tener un pulso de disparo menor al tiempo de monostable.
Cuando la entrada esta al aire la pata 2 está een alta a travez de la resistencia que viene de positivo , cuando la entrada disparadora se pone a tierra el condensador que ya ha sido descargado a travez de la resistencia en paralelo comienza su carga desde 0 voltios es decir se pone en corto un instante consiguiendo el disparo y empieza a cargarse hacia +Vcc debido al divisor de tension donde 1 M se lleva casi toda la tensión regresando la para 2 a alta , no importa cuanto tiempo se quede esta entrada a tierra , el divisor de tensión tendra la entrada a alta habiendose conseguido ya el pulso de disparo , este circuito se usa por ejemplo en las alarmas de auto poniendolo en el interruptor de luces ,no importa si la entrada sigue pegada a tierra , ya se consiguio el pulso de disparo y cuando se suelte la entrada 2 sigue en alta con lo que el monostable funciona normalmente  como la constante de tiempo Rc es pequeña el pulso negativo es de corta duración suficiente para disparar ,soltar de tierra y volver a conectar no debe afectar el tiempo del primer monostable hasta q este acabe sus 6 segundos ,despues de esto se puede volver a disparar , si se ha quedado pegado no deberia pasar nada , pero en algunos circuitos se observaba q al soltarlo se volvia a disparar.
Nosotros lo solucionamos con el diodo de señal en paralelo con el condensador de disparo colocado en reversa.

-El circuito es lo mas simple posible , el problema es como se vá a disparar , no sabemos su uso ni quien manda la orden de disparo , aparentemente una puesta a tierra , hay circuitos derivadores que usan un cambio de estado de alta a baja o viceversa para asegurar un pulso de disparo sin embargo lo que causa aparentemente este disparo errático son los pulsos parasitos , hay que usar todos los condensadores posibles de desacoplo , condensadores electroliticos de 470 uF entre positivo y negativo de la fuente en la placa misma para enviar los transistorios a tierra , lo mismo que condensadores de 0.01 uF tambien entre Vcc y tierra.

suerte , si es posible envienme mesnajes privados para saber si puedo apoyar en algo , muchas veces no tengo tiempo para entrar al foro.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 14, 2008)

Porque hacer dificil algo que es tan facil?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2008)

la verdad que eso me pregunto hace rato.
pero sabes por que es ?
yo no uso el 555 y por curiosidad estuve perdiendo el tiempo mirando tutoriales y comprendi por que .
ninguno te la hacew sencillo, y ninguno te explica que hace cada pata bien.
todos se basan en explicaciones en base a un circuito........
a mi como TECNICO dame la datasheet y que yo me arregle.
estuve como media hora para sacar conclusiones y simplificar el asunto.

PD: la datasheet de texas es la que tiene una tabla de verdad de las funciones.
en 5 renglones explica lo que otros lograron confundirme con  20 hojas.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 14, 2008)

No estoy muy de acuerdo con vos, existe buena información sobre el 555 y con formulas para el calculo. y a lo que voy es que no hace falta nada mas que un rele y el circuito del 555 con sus componentes asociados para conectar una carga con el 555...
hasta postearon uno con dos 555... no se para que...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2008)

y para mi con una sola compuerta se hace o con 2 transistores, .
sere medio durazno pero yo lo vi claro recien en la data de texas como puse.
en lo demas ........
que hay ejemplos buenos y muchos pero de ejemplos d ecircuitos , no explicacion de el funcionamiento  , si , los hay , en verdad en las datas los hay.

en lo demas..

pero bueno, es cuestion de opiniones, si todos pensasemos igual estariamops amontonados corriendo a la misma chica.

saludos 

PD: fijate como es la cosa que mirando las datasheet y haciendome mi archivo ya que perdia tiempo en eso no encontraba el dato acerca de las caracterisitcas de el T de descarga.
viste que el 555 tiene 2 salidas :
una es la salida propiamente dicha y la otra es el T. que suelen usar todos para descargar el C.
bueno, en todas las data dice cual es la corriente minima en estado abierto (en nA) .
pero en casi ninguna dice acerca de la Imax. por si lo quiero usar para otra cosa o quiero descargar un C grande.

y la otra cosa que vi es que dicen en el inicio de la data que es un timer que sirve para segundos o menos y hasta horas..............
medio versito eso, y no pone ejemplos ninguna data por que el chip ese es lo que es, y depende d ela carga y descarga de un C, es solo por simplificar una puerta con detector de humbrales,
1 hora es 60 min , y eso es 3600 seg.
1Mohm y 3600 microfaradios .................
y si le ponemos a hora una S al final............

en verdad nunca probe pero no lo veo mucho.

bueno, en ese punto , si han probado fehacientemente me interesa que me cuenten si va o no va el asunto .
hasta que punto las perdidas de un C permiten hacer temporizadore sbasados en taos tan grandes .

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola.
Cuando el condensador llega un voltaje de 2V aprox. se enciende el LED.
El tiempo lo calcula con la fórmula de carga del condensador.
En lugar de los dos diodo puedes usar un Zener para un voltaje más alto. 
Puedes usa un transistor.  

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si tienes un protoboard y los elementos haz la prueba, tal vez no necesites un 555.


----------



## magl (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola, quizás me desvio algo del tema principal, pero me gustaría aclarar algo:

En esta primera imagen (obtenida de http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc7.htm)  tenemos un 555 astable y el tiempo ( 50% nivel alto y 50% nivel bajo) se mide por:
 - Salida a nivel alto: T1=0,693*(Ra+Rb)*C
 - Salida a nivel bajo: T2=0,693*Rb*C





Sin embargo, estoy usando una barrera infrarroja en la que el  555 tiene una configuración parecida, pero no hay condensadores que regulen el tiempo. Se requiere que la salida sea inmediata, pero ¿Cual sería la función real del 555?(http://www.hiviz.com/tools/triggers/makeown.htm)


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 15, 2008)

Esta configurado como un disparador de Schmitt) tambien como un inversor.El timer tiene sus dos comparadores amarrados (la pata 2 y 6 ) la entrada  tiene una impedancia muy alta (cerca de 1M) así que requiere solamente de µA, pero la salida puede jalar hasta 200mA. 
Esto permite a una  fuente de  señal de alta impedancia (tal como un LDR) cambiar hacia una salida de baja impedancia (tal como una lámpara o el disparador del tiristor). 
Una entrada baja (< 1/3 de la tensión) en el divisor fototransistor potenciometro hace salida alta,praacticamente a  +Vs 
Una entrada alta (> 2/3 dela tensión) hace que la salida sea baja, 0V 
Cuando el voltaje de entrada está entre 1/3 y 2/3 contra la salida permanece en su estado actual. Esta región intermedia de la entrada es un espacio muerto donde no hay respuesta, una característica llamada histéresis. 
Este tipo de circuito se llama un  Schmitt trigger se usa para cuadrar las entradas de señal que no tienen una forma digital.


----------



## magl (Oct 16, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Una entrada baja (< 1/3 de la tensión) en el divisor fototransistor potenciometro hace salida alta,practicamente a  +Vs
> Una entrada alta (> 2/3 dela tensión) hace que la salida sea baja, 0V
> Cuando el voltaje de entrada está entre 1/3 y 2/3 contra la salida permanece en su estado actual. Esta región intermedia de la entrada es un espacio muerto donde no hay respuesta, una característica llamada *histéresis*.



En mi caso, la barrera funciona igual si quito el cable que une la pata 2 y la 6 del 555. ¿como se puede interpretar esto?


----------



## magl (Oct 16, 2008)

Referido al circuito del chip 556:


			
				Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Tratando de contestar:
> El circuito es lo mas simple posible , el problema es como se vá a disparar , no sabemos su uso ni quien manda la orden de disparo , aparentemente *una puesta a tierra* , hay circuitos derivadores que usan un cambio de estado de alta a baja o viceversa para asegurar un pulso de disparo sin embargo lo que causa aparentemente este disparo errático son los pulsos parasitos , hay que usar todos los condensadores posibles de desacoplo , *condensadores electroliticos de 470 uF entre positivo y negativo de la fuente en la placa misma para enviar los transistorios a tierra *, lo mismo que condensadores de 0.01 uF tambien entre Vcc y tierra


Gracias Jorge, he puesto este condensador de 470 uF entre positivo y negativo, y no se activa la salida del timer 2 hasta que no termina el temporizador del timer 1, y *aunque durante esos 6 segundos existan nuevos pulsos de disparo en la entrada del timer 1*, cosa que antes si ocurría. *Genial.
Mi ignorancia no deja de sorprenderme*.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 16, 2008)

"En mi caso, la barrera funciona igual si quito el cable que une la pata 2 y la 6 del 555. ¿como se puede interpretar esto? "

En la configuración Schmitt Trigger se estan usando los dos comparadores internos del 555 la salida de cada uno de ellos activa la entrada S o R de un flip flop R-S.
La pata 2 es :  Es en esta patilla, donde se establece el inicio del tiempo de  salida "1" en la pata 3. Este proceso de disparo ocurre cuando este pin va por debajo del nivel de 1/3 del voltaje de alimentación. Este pulso debe ser de corta duración, pues si se mantiene bajo por mucho tiempo la salida se quedará en alto hasta que la entrada de disparo pase a alto otra vez. 
La pata 6 es llamada Umbral  Es una entrada a uno de los comparadores interno que tiene el 555 y se utiliza para poner la salida a nivel bajo. 
Lo que busca el circuito es "cuadrar" perfectamente un pulso medio triangular como el que dá el cruce de luz por el foto transistor ademas de rechazar los ruidos , aparentemente en tu circuito estas detectando el cambio de nivel en el pulso de luz y eso cambia el estado y dispara el tiristor sin embargo este circuito se usa para convertir señales analogicas en digitales , es su principal uso como se indica en la imagen


----------

